# Who owns everything?



## goldsilverpro (Jan 10, 2010)

This is a long read (18 pages), but you'll be a better person for it. This is the best summary of what's going on that I've ever read.

http://realitybloger.wordpress.com/2010/01/09/the-biggest-game-in-town-walter-burien-and-comprehensive-annual-financial-reports/


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jan 10, 2010)

Hornet's nest in the making.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jan 10, 2010)

> Hornet's nest in the making.


It's already been made. It started in 1913 when the Fed was created.


----------



## nickvc (Jan 11, 2010)

As if this is true :shock: Good job i live in the UK.. :roll:


----------



## SapunovDmitry (Jan 11, 2010)

Heh....
You continue to claim that Russia is not a democratic and VERY corrupted country. :roll: 
We are kids compared to you guys.
Very cool scheeme. I love it.


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (Jan 11, 2010)

Not at all, Товарищ SapunovDmitry...we Mexicans love Russian Vodka,Russian books,Russian airplanes,Russian weapons,Russian People...finally we like everything Russian.

There are many countries more corrupted than Russia (e.g. Mexico)

Бог благословит

Best regards

Manuel


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jan 11, 2010)

There's not many countries more corrupt than the U.S. We're just sneakier about it.


----------



## SapunovDmitry (Jan 11, 2010)

Dios Bendice Mexico


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (Jan 20, 2010)

No way...The Truth,the Real Truth is that Mexico won first place as world´s most corrupt country but Mexican Government simply bribing The Judges to put us in fifth place.
Corruption is the oil of the machinery of the Mexican system.


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (Jan 20, 2010)

Спасибо


----------



## EDI Refining (Jan 20, 2010)

This is a scary topic, especially if we get into north americas future.....


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 20, 2010)

我们西方人已售出的米数粒我们的未来。


----------



## Oz (Jan 20, 2010)

Gustavus,
Greed does amazing things, have you seen any souls for sale lately?


----------

